# Medical exam for 4 year old who could have autism



## iwanttomovetodubai (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi all, I don't post here that often but am a bit of a lurker. 

I hope someone can help us, we have started the process of emigrating from
the UK to WA on a state sponsorship 489 visa around a year ago using a
uk agent. Everything seems to have been going smoothly and we have this
week received our case officer. We have a 3 year old boy (4 in May) who
has been seeing a speech therapist as we noticed he had some delay in
his speech (we put this down to a difficult birth and 6 weeks in intensive care).

However just before Christmas we were advised to see a
paediatrician which we did and it was suggested by him and the speech
therapist he may be on the autism spectrum. We are now waiting for a
referral for a educational psychologist in order to get an official
diagnosis which could take a few months. I am also pregnant so have had
to inform the CO of this and will have to put the medical's off until
after June (when the baby is born). 

Would it be possible for some advice on the medical situation? Is it
best to see how things progress with diagnosis, and if no diagnosis by June not to mention anything in the medical? would it be best to see if we can get a diagnosis before the medical to provide reports from nursery and speech therapist as evidence that he will not be a burden on the australian system? If so what should be in the reports?

How difficult is the medical for a child, will they just examine him or will they ask him to do stuff? If so what? If there is something that crops up in the medical would we or the state be able to appeal? Would anyone be able to let me know if they were successful with the move and are now in oz? I feel 3-4 is too young to be given an official diagnosis and don't think he's that behind, he's reached all his milestones but has delayed speech.

We are hoping this is not the end of the road for the possibility of
moving to Australia, I haven't slept all week d since we were hit with this bombshell. We have spent a lot of time, money and commitment to fall at this last hurdle and would appreciate any help or advice anyone can give. Thanks


----------



## thinktank (Oct 30, 2013)

I hope and pray this is just delayed speech and not autism. Cannot comment further on your circumstances as I am no expert, but I think if all other development milestones are fine than this might be just a case of delayed speech. 

Does your son point at things, do what is told and understands what you tell him?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2014)

Not looking good I'm afraid, my son is autistic but got his visa as a small baby.
Australia is particularly harsh on kids with development disorders. They see the worst case senario of lifelong care, learning disabilities and needing welfare. 

Even though you are applying for the 489 they will still be harsh because you are from the UK thus entitled to use medicare even on a 489. Their are then more problems in that if they grant the 489 you would then need to apply for PR in a couple of years. Fingers crossed it would not be autism but if it is the requirements for medical for PR visas are even more strict so you could be rejected at that point. Are you prepared to leave Australia and go home at that point? After settling in a place you and your child consider home? 

Though if it is autism you realise the UK is the best place for him? Services and schooling for kids with autism are poor in Australia, they dont have special or specialist schools. Hence why we are not going back until our sons education is done despite hubby being a citizen and his grandparents being out there.


----------



## iwanttomovetodubai (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for your replies think tank and shell. What will happen in the medical? Should we risk not mentioning it or come clean? What happens in the medical for under 5's? He will point at things and understands what he wants to understand, but if he's not interested he will ignore. 

Shell is it that bad? We feel that oz would benefit him greatly and are prepared to try anything for him. We're so restricted here because of the weather, he loves the outdoors and we feel he would thrive there. We figured that we were going to be paying for his education anyway so could possibly pay for extra tuition or 121 or something. We haven't mentioned this to our agent or case officer yet as I just wanted to know what to expect first and try and figure a way around it. If anyone has any advice as to what to do that would be very much appreciated.


----------



## thinktank (Oct 30, 2013)

For children under 5 there are no x-rays or blood tests. But they will definitely check for the development milestones or may be try to engage him in a conversation.

I can't tell whether to hide it during the meds or not, that's your choice, but I think you need to know what what will happen if he is granted the visa and later on you guys are caught in difficulties while being in Oz land. 

Have you put him in a pre-school ? May be there are not enough people around him and his speech is not stimulated or he doesn't need to speak because all his needs are met by you.

Don't loose hope, Albert Einstein didn't speak till he was 4. Cheer up!!


----------



## iwanttomovetodubai (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi thinktank, he's in nursery, and yes all his needs are met, if he points at something we will go and get it and we have thought this is why he was delayed. he does speak a little but won't really engage in conversation, unless it's something he's really interested in ie guitars, songs, bob the builder, food etc. we have stopped doing what he asks and give him a choice to try and get him to talk. Sometimes he has shocked us by saying something like "I want to go in the car" etc. but he won't come out with phrases often. I have absolutely no idea what to do, try and push a diagnosis back till after the medical and then not mention anything or make sure we have it before so we can at least try to back up with some reports that he's not a drain on the system. It would be good to know of anyone else who actually managed to get to oz with possible autism. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2014)

Sounds just like my son. Not mentioning what you know is not an option, that would be visa fraud. Illegal and punishable by being jailed and banned from the country. 

It is like that. They did away with special schools prefering the kids to all go to mainstream. Great for some but many fall even further behind as the teachers haven't the specialist knowledge to educate them.


----------



## thinktank (Oct 30, 2013)

I think he is fine then and hopefully this won't be a problem in your meds.

The schooling starts at 5 i reckon? I am sure he will be even better by that time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2014)

You've diagnosed someone over the internet! Whatever next! 

School starts age 6 in australia, by which time if you have him in full time nursery he should be doing well whatever is or is not wrong. My son is autistic but you wouldn't believe it most of the time now because he has been in a speciallist SEN nursery since age 2, ratio of 8 kids to 3 teachers lots of interaction & speech therapy. Though you don't get that free in australia like the UK, all needs paying for until they start school. Though on 489 in some states you pay for school, will be all states shortly as they promised a change in the law.


----------



## iwanttomovetodubai (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for your replies guys. We've just spoke to the agent in the uk. He's said basically we'd have to be at deaths door to get refused (I'm not convinced) and told us to hold fire on the medicals. If we get a diagnosis before medical then we'll have to declare it. If we don't have a diagnosis the dr will probably pick up that he won't engage in conversation with him and there's no point in pushing it through for this reason. Were basically going to have to wait and see and hope for the best now. Wish we'd have known this before we started forking out a lot of cash. He also said he's been doing this for 20 odd years and never seen anyone refused...I wish I had his confidence!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm afraid you dont get to hide it if not diagnosed. The form asks about treatment and investigations that you need to answer truthfully. 

Your agent would try and pacify you if he's no good, he just wants your money after all. 
Just a few examples where the applicant was quite obviously not at deaths door, do a search on here and you will find more. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/152225-visa-being-denied-due-spouse-medical-not-met.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/122674-refused-getting-my-sc-309-visa-due-health-requirement-not-met-my-son.html

BBC News - Australian visa denied to Oxfordshire autistic girl

Though yes, not talking is a developmental milestone the doctor will be looking fir along with eye contact, pointing, following direction etc. 

You would be better gathering medical evidence in your favour as I've explained to ithers on those threads. 

Pm me your agents name/company.


----------



## iwanttomovetodubai (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Shell, I've just sent you an inbox. Not sure if it sent tho? Thanks again x


----------



## lasantha (Jun 24, 2015)

iwanttomovetodubai said:


> Hi Shell, I've just sent you an inbox. Not sure if it sent tho? Thanks again x


what was the out come of your case. I have exact same issue which i need advice from you


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

If you haven't already engaged a migration agent, I'd suggest you do so. George Lombard and Peter Bollard are the two most commonly recommended for applications that involve medical issues.

Unfortunately autism is often a cause of refused visas. If you too are going the 489 to possible PR pathway, you may also find you're successful with the 489 (since it's not a permanent visa) but then refused at the PR stage.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

iwanttomovetodubai said:


> Hi all, I don't post here that often but am a bit of a lurker.
> 
> I hope someone can help us, we have started the process of emigrating from
> the UK to WA on a state sponsorship 489 visa around a year ago using a
> ...


Perhaps try to get a quotation for things like private health insurance, non-public funded specialist nursery for kids with delayed speech or autism first. If your boy does unfortunately get diagnosed with autism or developmental delay during the medical, you can write a declaration to say that you are willing to pay for his health care, supplementing with quotes for these services and proof of sufficient fund to cover the cost.

On a more positive note, that Oxfordshire family with an autistic and deaf daughter did manage to get their visa refusal overturned.


----------

